# Spinning and weaving: so dark!



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought the fiber from a website of a friend of a friend and expected it to have more color based on the web pictures but it is very black. You can see the color if you zoom in. It is Leicester longwool locks, merino, and a bit of Mylar for bling. It was very well carded so it was super easy to draft, just a bit itchy. Better after finishing with hair conditioner. I was aiming at fingering weight and came very close, so that is a good thing. 

I'm not keen on knitting with such dark yarn so I am considering using it for weft. I'm not sure it is strong enough for warp because I am a bit inconsistent. Maybe the next skein could be warp. All together I should have about 800 yards. 

If I don't use it for both warp and weft, I'm wondering what Fiber and color to use for warp. Any suggestions?


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

What would you use for warp? And what would the set be?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I would go with something bright or even light to add some contrast. But then, I love color!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Ummmmm.....I really like the black with the color running through it. Very pretty.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

This is gorgeous yarn. Whatever you make with it will be stunning.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done! Nicely spun and I love the little Mylar Flecks in it. Against the darkness of the fiber it give a little glint. Good luck on deciding what to make with it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I find my yarns always turn out darker than the braids. 

I like what you've done.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't think I'm crazy but why not more black. That would make the weft really stand out.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, pretty sparkles! I reselling like mama's idea.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought some blue that matches the blue highlights and am thinking of http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-joker-and-the-thief

I may have enough to weave too.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I'm liking that one.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I bought some blue that matches the blue highlights and am thinking of http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-joker-and-the-thief
> 
> I may have enough to weave too.


That's very pretty


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done. I think it could be a god choice for weft. Either black or blue would work for warp.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> I bought the fiber from a website of a friend of a friend and expected it to have more color based on the web pictures but it is very black. You can see the color if you zoom in. It is Leicester longwool locks, merino, and a bit of Mylar for bling. It was very well carded so it was super easy to draft, just a bit itchy. Better after finishing with hair conditioner. I was aiming at fingering weight and came very close, so that is a good thing.
> 
> I'm not keen on knitting with such dark yarn so I am considering using it for weft. I'm not sure it is strong enough for warp because I am a bit inconsistent. Maybe the next skein could be warp. All together I should have about 800 yards.
> 
> If I don't use it for both warp and weft, I'm wondering what Fiber and color to use for warp. Any suggestions?


It looks great...but I am eyeing off your gauge...where did you get it please?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> It looks great...but I am eyeing off your gauge...where did you get it please?


The woolery has them but they are in a kit.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lillyhooch said:


> It looks great...but I am eyeing off your gauge...where did you get it please?


Thanks. Here is where I got my gauge kit. A bit overpriced I think but useful. 
http://www.camajfiberarts.com/eszee-twist-tool


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I paid the same from the Woolery. I agree a bit to pricey but I do use it.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I will just to wait to see if they sell the Eszee-twist-tool in Australia. Because of the exchange rate and shipping this would be very expensive for me. But it really looks terrific.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Use the internet you might be able to make one Have to look at one of the posts I think some one post a link. Check back later I'm off to work and because of weather I will be late coming back on.


----------

